# modificar amplificador audiocar 2ohms



## Joorchh (Nov 22, 2009)

hola bueno todo comenzo cuando un amigo me dejo su ampli comercial de audio car. No es de marca, la cuestion es que se queman los transistores de salida. Duran 1 mes aproximadamente y mueren.El ampli es de 2 canales. la verdad no se cuantos rms, es un clase AB estable a 2 ohms, la fuente tiene una tencion de +35 -35 Yo le dije a mi amigo que el problema esta en que no puede usarlo a una carga de 2ohms en la configuracion puente. La cueston esta en buscar alguna forma de que el ampli soporte esta carga en puente. La fuente nunca dio problemas asi que supongo que no la afectaria igual voy a revisar la hoja de datos de los mosfets de conmutacion para asegurarme. Los transistores de salida que siempre se queman son a1695 y c4468. Yo especulo que poniendo transistores que soporten mas amperes, el ampli funcionaria bien y no traeria mas problemas no?. Se que lo mas cencillo y mas saludable para MI y el ampli es usarlo como indica el fabricante jeje,no veo complicado adaptarlo. bueno escucho correcciones y propuestas. Tambien agradeceria si me dan una manito con los transistores que tendria que ponerle


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2009)

Primero: Si tu amigo está usando el ampli en 2 Ohm y en puente, es un animal y vos no te calentés en intentar arreglar eso, porque lo va a volver a romper. Si pese a que se lo decís, insiste en usarlo a como lo hacía... Eso se llama necedad. Que se las arregle (¿tiene sólo un par de transistores por canal?)

Segundo: Los amplis de este estilo suelen tener disipadores que son poco menos que un chiste y calientan como para cocinar un huevo. Los transistores se rompen por eso.
Ponele un interruptor térmico para que corte la entrada del remoto a 50 grados y vas a ver que no se queman más. La temperatura podría subir hasta los 70/90 grados si el que los usa fuera un poquito conciente, pero por lo que decís es un animal, así que a los 50 y que se embrome  (y vas a ver cómo se le corta a cada rato)

Saludos


----------



## Joorchh (Nov 22, 2009)

haa gran detalle me olvide... parece una estufa a gas en el auto, no un ampli jeje... tengo un disipador de aluminio que es enorme!!.. voy a probar atornillandoselo al disipador del ampli con mucha grasa. Entonces descarto lo de poner otros transistores?. es un npn y un pnp por canal.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2009)

Si pese al maltrato ese de los 2Ohm en puente, los transistores duran un mes...

Entonces es que no se queman por el pico de consumo (esto es lo que los revienta), sino que tienen un deterioro progresivo (eso es mucho más compatible con las recalentadas).
Probar otro tipo de transistores no te va a hacer ganar nada, o apenas un poquito. Los únicos que te podrían dar una mejora importante son transistores realmente potentes y CAROS. No te los recomiendo para una potencia medio pelo como la que describís.

Hacela trabajar más fresca o poné un corte por temperatura, va a ser lo más simple y barato.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2009)

Ponle uno de esto, cuando se calienta demasiado corta, al enfriarse vuelve a conectar.

Ver el archivo adjunto 5572

Los ciclos de calentamiento (Extremo) y enfriamiento producen "Fatiga Térmica" que puede ser la causa del daño progresivo.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ...por el pico de consumo (esto es lo que los revienta)...


Ups... Donde dice "consumo" debería decir "disipación" 

Y esos bichitos que te muestra Fogonazo son los que se suelen usar en estos casos. Se conocen (por estas latitudes) como interruptores térmicos. Fijate en tu zona cómo les dirán, o imprimí la foto y andá con eso a la casa de electrónica. Cuestan algo de 10 mangos.

Saludos


----------



## Joorchh (Nov 22, 2009)

serian muy utiles!.. otra cosa rara del ampli es quer tiene proteccion por temperatura.. pero bueno marca china! que se puede esperar.
muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------

